# Cognitive Functions



## gygjghbj (Sep 26, 2013)

Some days (not every day now, thank heavens) I still over analyze my cognitive behaviour. I still have hard times with memory, focus, and words. It used to make me very anxious, but today I just think of it as a struggle that I can tackle all by myself.

Any methods to improve?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2015)

silenthill said:


> Some days (not every day now, thank heavens) I still over analyze my cognitive behaviour. I still have hard times with memory, focus, and words. It used to make me very anxious, but today I just think of it as a struggle that I can tackle all by myself.
> 
> Any methods to improve?


You could try exercises such as those offered on Lumosity for 'brain training.'

I find that reading tends to help me, although I can see how some people might have trouble with it. I think it may help because it is mentally stimulating.

Some people claim certain supplements improve their cognitive function, as well as exercise.

http://www.lumosity.com/


----------



## gygjghbj (Sep 26, 2013)

Selig said:


> You could try exercises such as those offered on Lumosity for 'brain training.'
> 
> I find that reading tends to help me, although I can see how some people might have trouble with it. I think it may help because it is mentally stimulating.
> 
> ...


I have tried a trial for lumosity years ago, it seems pretty legit. I think I will look into it more thoroughly, thank you :~)


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

I feel very stupid with dp, I can't remember simple words and I can't memorize important things anymore


----------



## SantosB (Jun 4, 2014)

DP/DR is very annoying, if you want recover you should do several cognitive exercises related with: senses, dimensions and 3D vision, body awareness, time, places and the story of your life.

You can find the exersises I did to recover in my signature. Good luck!!


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

sunshinita said:


> I feel very stupid with dp, I can't remember simple words and I can't memorize important things anymore


Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame here. It is so frustra..whats the word.. annoyi..UGH. It sucks.


----------

